# I might sound like an idiot. But......



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Has anyone tried making there own fertilizer? I googled it and seen some recipes with ammonia and Epson salt. Is this legitimate?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Seems some are trying with cracked corn. Lol. &#128512;


----------

